# Has anyone tryed Red Barn?



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I have a Mama Shih Tzu (foster dog) who gave birth last night. She is very thin, so I made a trip to TSC to get a small bag of Taste of The Wild. I was looking at their new stuff and they had these food rolls from Red Barn. It was much cheaper and had better ingredients then the canned food I was going to buy. Tinker (the mama dog) just loved it. As did my little Toy Poodle Sonny.

I was just wondering if anyone else has tried it?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Purple Poodle: I use the Red Barn roll cut up in real small pieces for a training treat. It's worked fabulously well to entice and reward all the dogs I've had the good fortune to encounter. All the dogs in my dog walking club, my friends' dogs and my neighbors' really like it and go through their paces for it. Chagall can actually read the words "Red Barn" on my shopping list, and then he _really _wants to come along (lol)! I hope your skinny foster enjoys fattening up on it, good luck to her and you!


----------

